# Something Seasonal with Signs Typical of Marek's Disease



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I have an American Dominique cockerel showing signs typical of Marek's Disease. I only see it this time of year. He is only a couple days into what I can see. Most of the time when they show signs, the birds dies within about 60 days. Some that regain ability to walk can last as much as a year, but none of mine have lasted longer. Reproductive output is seriously diminished. Every once in a while a bird will come up with wry tail in the same time frame where the wry tail is not directly related to genetics. The conditions may be related. I cull all the affected birds. 

I wish I could get a poultry health person to look at such birds to see what is going on. Outcomes would not change my management practices since so rare, but other people with flocks more seriously affected may benefit.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is where you contact your state ag vet. They can do a necropsy and determine what is actually happening.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I have done that. Fruitless. They are not setup to assist anyone not commercial scale.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is so not true. I and many other serious breeders have utilized our state vets for answers and necropsies.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

I think we are in different states. Personnel experience here with Missouri. Missouri Department of Agriculture inspectors help with specific issues, but vets I have dealt with more concerned with particular disease issues that plague large scale operations employing more complete biosecurity. People plying these sites do not belong to that more controlled group, even the extremely serious breeders do make the cut.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Closed Flock said:


> I have done that. Fruitless. They are not setup to assist anyone not commercial scale.


Here, NPIP will look at flocks of 24 or larger, it's 75.00 per year.


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

To realize intent to market my chickens as live product arrangements are being made for inspections and NPIP certification. Additionally Avian Influenza checks will be made.

My chickens will likely need to be split into three flocks, currently they are two. By flocks I mean a groups of birds have have overlapping home ranges or if penned are connected by free-range chickens that can get to their pens.

My trained chickens will have to be kept in front yard well away from anyone else. Song birds are still going to be a problem.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sounds like a significant amount of work!


----------



## Closed Flock (Nov 17, 2020)

It is the kind of work that helps one relax.


----------

